

Where Mud Is Archaeological Gold, Russian History Grew on Trees - Thevet
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/10/19/world/europe/where-mud-is-archaeological-gold-russian-history-grew-on-trees.html

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=mud+archaeological+gold#!/story/fo...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=mud+archaeological+gold#!/story/forever/0/mud%20archaeological%20gold)

